# firefox dies



## Alain De Vos (Sep 30, 2022)

Firefox dies in wayland with following message:

```
firefox
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[0][GFX1-]: glxtest: cannot access /sys/bus/pci (t=1.19487) [GFX1-]: glxtest: cannot access /sys/bus/pci
Crash Annotation GraphicsCriticalError: |[0][GFX1-]: glxtest: cannot access /sys/bus/pci (t=1.19487) |[1][GFX1-]: glxtest: VA-API test failed: failed to initialise VAAPI connection. (t=1.19614) [GFX1-]: glxtest: VA-API test failed: failed to initialise VAAPI connection.
zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  firefox
HOST:x: /home/x/bin >firefox
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 30, 2022)

Looks like a linuxism


----------



## Crivens (Sep 30, 2022)

Looks like you would be correct.


----------

